
Don’t Be Afraid of Pain - laurex
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/11/well/dont-be-afraid-of-pain.html
======
laxentasken
“We know that worrying and giving attention to pain ultimately increases it.
Staying active and moving is better than rest when it comes to chronic back
and neck pain.”

This, this and this!

Hurt my back while working out in the gym and got scared since people in my
family has been dealing with chronic back pain which has limited them in their
life. So What did I do? I stopped working out. Took a long break and only did
light exercises like the plank and other stuff. My issues stayed with me for
some years until I decided to take up lifting again and dedicated myself to
re-learning the lifts with focus on form and doing a strength program.

Also a good read on pain:

[https://startingstrength.com/article/aches-and-
pains](https://startingstrength.com/article/aches-and-pains)

